# 5.1 speaker fill not working realtek



## Brokenchronos (Aug 20, 2018)

So Basically when I try to watch YouTube videos the speakers only play from the front 2 but not rear. But when playing games the rears start working. I have previously use Via audio which was way better and the speaker fill worked perfectly fine however I changed motherboard.

I have also tried uninstalling the drivers but without the realtek software I cannot reroute my jacks has I only have 3 plugs that I can plug my jacks in and I need to change mic to rear etc.
I have tried changing the environment to room however that sounds terrible. 

I currently don't want go buy a soundcard as they're costly.

Is there honesty any way to fix this?


----------



## cadaveca (Aug 20, 2018)

Yeah, with a modded driver.


----------



## Brokenchronos (Aug 21, 2018)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, with a modded driver.



Can you please teach me how to mod my drivers? I have attempted to mod it but i don't know to to install the .dll files and i am confused


----------



## enxo218 (Aug 21, 2018)

I also had the same issue on my creative speakers. It isn't that there is no output but its so faint it's inaudible. I configured the output on the realtek ui to 5.1 , and matched the jacks accordingly (line out,rear and csub I was mismatching colour with line out). It sounds fine now however if I get 2.1 instead of 5.1 its always at application layer misconfiguration. 
I should mention that I have an on board sound card (supremefx)


----------



## erpguy53 (Sep 8, 2018)

Brokenchronos said:


> So Basically when I try to watch YouTube videos the speakers only play from the front 2 but not rear. But when playing games the rears start working. I have previously use Via audio which was way better and the speaker fill worked perfectly fine however I changed motherboard.
> 
> I have also tried uninstalling the drivers but without the realtek software I cannot reroute my jacks has I only have 3 plugs that I can plug my jacks in and I need to change mic to rear etc.
> I have tried changing the environment to room however that sounds terrible.
> ...



did you try asking / posting in the Audio, video & home theater section of this forum?  your question might be best answered there


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 8, 2018)

erpguy53 said:


> did you try asking / posting in the Audio, video & home theater section of this forum?  your question might be best answered there



Moved there.


----------



## caos901 (Jun 12, 2019)

use the high definition audio drivers provided by windows and remove the sonic software.


----------

